
Hoosgot: LazyWeb For The Twitter Generation - terpua
http://mashable.com/2007/12/30/hoosgot-lazyweb-for-the-twitter-generation/
======
randallsquared
Okay, what these guys really need is to send the reply in a comment attached
to the original blog post. That would drive way more traffic, too, since they
could answer people who are just "lazyweb"ing, and don't even know about
hoosgot.com in the first place.

